# Government vs YOU



## bfb345 (Mar 25, 2013)

Hey due to all of the reptile crap with the government i was just wondering how far you would go to protect and keep your reptiles me personally would stockpile years of food for me and my pets and then board up my house and lock and load how about you


----------



## Dubya (Mar 25, 2013)

Don't even get me started about government. NY is getting out of control.


----------



## bfb345 (Mar 25, 2013)

yeah lol so you enjoying your sodas while they last haha


----------



## Dubya (Mar 25, 2013)

I am on long island, where you can drink any size soda and have salt on the table in a restaurant. For now anyway. Nanny Bloomberg has no authority here.


----------



## TeguBuzz (Mar 25, 2013)

bfb345 said:


> Hey due to all of the reptile crap with the government i was just wondering how far you would go to protect and keep your reptiles me personally would stockpile years of food for me and my pets and then board up my house and lock and load how about you



Then you'd run out of food and they'd get through the boards you've put up. Thankfully I live in Texas where they don't give a crap about most of the things we keep. If it came down to it, I'd pay them off - it's worked for me in the past with them on several accounts. If that wouldn't work then I'd either have to give it all up, open a zoo or buy one and keep my animals there, or move out of this country.


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 25, 2013)

I don't know, it is a difficult question. I live in FL where a lot of reptile regulations have been put into place years before it hit the scene on a federal level. I pay my permits and keep a low profile. I have good husbandry, safe practices, and they leave me alone. Some animals I'd be willing to give up, some not so much. But I'm also at a point in my life where I have to consider things like the home I own, the children I'm putting through college, and my own retirement, and my local teaching career. Fortunately, we have a nice agricultural zoned area right behind me house, so I wouldn't have to flee too far.


----------



## dragonkeeperblue (Mar 26, 2013)

CANT HAVE MY BABYS ya it would be bad if someone tryed to take them.


----------



## Aardbark (Mar 26, 2013)

How would the governent know I have a tegu? Its just a stuffed animal, really.


----------



## bfb345 (Mar 26, 2013)

hey laurarfl have you seen any tegus that have been released or escaped animal planet is all over that lol


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 26, 2013)

No, but I haven't really been looking. I know the areas, but it is not where I am. However, have found plenty of iguanas, some cresties, day geckos, and knight anoles down south.


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 26, 2013)

Honestly, i think a lot of us have had 'illegals ' over the years, but just stay under the radar. Of course if enforcement cracked down we'd just have to lay even lower and keep our babies off facebook. ;p


----------



## Dubya (Mar 26, 2013)

Laura, I have still not heard if you see vinegaroons for sale by you. I think they may be found in your (geographical) area. I am looking for a juvenile one.


----------



## chelvis (Mar 26, 2013)

I live in Cali where it seems nothing can be kept as a pet, lol. Problem is enforcement is tough. I would get many illegal pets dropped on my door step. Not wanting my legal animals taken I would let the local fish and game along with animal control know about them and ask what I should do. I cannot tell you how many times they have asked me to hold on to the animal as evidence until they figured out what to do with it.

I am lucky in that I could always apply for a restricted and dangerous animal permit due to my line of work so I don't really have to worry about it.


----------



## Dubya (Mar 26, 2013)

California is on the cutting edge of liberal totalitarianism. My beloved (gag) NY is right behind.


----------



## chelvis (Mar 26, 2013)

For all its pit falls I do love my state.


----------



## bfb345 (Mar 26, 2013)

lol the only native reptiles here in michigan are garter snakes and massasaga rattle snakes and a few other common water snakes lol no fun


a while back they were trying to ban ball pythons because they "burrow" according to politicians lol


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 26, 2013)

Dubya, I didn't know you wanted one.


----------



## Dubya (Mar 26, 2013)

Yes, I will be looking for one at Manchester.


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 26, 2013)

I hear the trade with Tanzania has re-opened, so perhaps you can find a Damon diadema.


----------



## Dubya (Mar 26, 2013)

Is that a giant tailless whipscorpion? Or maybe a comedian on BET?


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 27, 2013)

Haha... I'm still cracking up from the other thread where we were all talking about nomming animal heads. Oh god...here i go again. Laura's comment slayed me... something about "why we all feel the need to nom animal heads ". Haha. *dies laughing*


----------



## laurarfl (Mar 27, 2013)

http://www.cfnews13.com/content/news/cfnews13/news/article.html/content/news/articles/cfn/2013/3/27/deland_man_hides_tur.html

Man hides illegal animals and gets caught


----------



## bfb345 (Mar 27, 2013)

Nice haha


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 28, 2013)

What the... I'm sorry to say, though, i would probably try to hide my babies too if someone tried to take them from me. :/


----------



## Dubya (Mar 28, 2013)

Folks, I have a MAJOR post on this topic coming up. Stay tuned!


----------



## BatGirl1 (Mar 28, 2013)

Dubya i think i know... i briefly saw something on fb :/


----------



## Dubya (Mar 28, 2013)

D, it will be a new thread with polititians names, emails, and office numbers. Get out the torches and pitchforks!!!


----------

